# Need help Iding these two items.



## mary cay (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi; all I'm new to the site but glad I found it! My Brother in Law passed away last year he lived in the family home that was a farm in Indpls. The property has been in the family since 1889 and was one of the oldest houses in Indpls. We had to close the estate and found many interesting items most of them we had seen and knew what they were. My BiL traveled quite a bit and went to India several times. He brought back some unique things, these may be two of them. I hope someone one here can help with them, anyway thanks in advance for you time. The brass cube is heavy and no two sides are the same, its 1.25 square inches, there is the word pecail stamped on one side. The clear item has no id marks on it and no holes in it. It looks like the top to something, but what? Its about 1.25" at its longest point, what looks like a marble on top.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome. Not a clue. Good Luck.
Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 28, 2016)

I've never seen anything like either one of them but my I have a hunch that they might be some sort of artistic supplies.  Was your brother in law an artist?  Am I correct in thinking that the cube has pencil residue in a lot of the holes?  Is it possible that it's a device for getting an artist's pencil lead to the exact correct curvature?  I'm having a hard time imagining that actually being of all that much use, but I can't think what else a brass cube could possibly have to do with pencils. 

As for the glass thing, maybe something to do with watercolour painting or calligraphy?  It looks like it was meant to hold a tiny amount of liquid.


----------



## mary cay (Jul 29, 2016)

My BIL was in the remodeling business, but he was also an amateur artist but mostly in wood. He traveled to India several times to buy items for the Indian Restaurants he was working on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 29, 2016)

For the brass item, I was thinking more on the line of a gameing piece similar to our dice. The glass piece almost looks like the top off and old coffee percolator, other than that I am out of ideas....Andy


----------



## mary cay (Jul 30, 2016)

I thought the same same thing about the brass item, but it so heavy, and the glass one has no holes in it. Its got me stumped. Thanks


----------

